# Largest tire size on B5 A4 with 16" wheels?



## Jason4 (Sep 15, 2001)

What's the largest tire size that I can fit on my 1998 A4 with no modification other than enough suspension height to sit at about the factory non-sport level and 15mm wheel spacers if needed? I already have a set of 16" wheels that I'll be using.

Right now I'm looking at Yokohama Geolander AT/Ss in a 215/60R16 but I'd be tempted to go bigger if I could.

I'm looking for more ground clearance for driving on rough logging roads.


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

If noone else responds, I ran a 235/40/18 without issue, even with lowered suspension. I'm thinking a 255 might be possible, but I've never done that, so I can't say for sure.


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

I would skip the AT tires.

I ran 215/55-16 on B5 n/s V6 Avant, also 205/65-15 snows.

If you are at 215/60-16, I'd say job done.


Altimax HP/RT

Yoko TRZ is an awesome tire, esp in rain.

Those two come in an HR version and TR with exceptional wear.

Advantage T/As are my pet tire now. Excellent tire.


----------



## Jason4 (Sep 15, 2001)

I have a set of worn out Kumho Ecsta ASXs on there now and am looking to pick up some ground clearance and better mud and gravel traction. I'll mount up a second set of 16" wheels that I already have with dedicated snow tires for November-March but I need something for the other half of the year that will get me to trail heads that are up some pretty rough access roads.


----------



## Horhey1220 (May 24, 2011)

ryan mills said:


> If noone else responds, I ran a 235/40/18 without issue, even with lowered suspension. I'm thinking a 255 might be possible, but I've never done that, so I can't say for sure.



Anyone know where to find those wheels .. I want ..


Trust me I'm a plumber


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

Horhey1220 said:


> Anyone know where to find those wheels .. I want ..
> 
> 
> Trust me I'm a plumber


I just got them from Ebay, RS4 reps. 18" and cheap too.


----------



## Horhey1220 (May 24, 2011)

Like 500? For the set?


Trust me I'm a plumber


----------



## Jason4 (Sep 15, 2001)

Has anyone run anything larger than 26" in diameter on a B5?


----------



## m20_fever (Nov 12, 2012)

old thread, but did you ever fit the 26" tire on you b5 with stock suspension? I need to buy new tires for my 16" wheels and want to go as tall as possible.


----------

